# Getting my first rat from Pets at Home/[email protected]



## CattyRatty

I'm a lifetime cat-owner who recently moved to the UK. Since finding myself without a furry companion for the first time in 23 years, my partner and I have decided to get a rat. He has experience with keeping rats in his childhood, meanwhile I've never had anything other than felines.

We've ordered a 47 x 39 x 30cm wire cage, which should be here tomorrow, and we're heading off to [email protected] on Saturday morning. I'm planning to get a male Dumbo rat. Just a few questions:

1.) What do they send your rats home in? Do they give you a little cardboard carry case? Or will I have to shell out £15 for a plastic box to put him in for the trip home? If so, I'm bringing Tupperware.

2.) How can you tell which rats are the most affectionate towards humans? How can you tell personality? I always had a knack with adopting the most intelligent, affectionate cats (or I'm a deluded cat lady). I've read that rats have very distinct personalities as well, and I'm hoping I can distinguish them on Saturday.

3.) What age and size should I be aiming for? I want to get a younger rat who can still "imprint" on me, so to speak. But I'd be fine with a rat who was a year old, if he had the right personality.


----------



## lisa0307

Two rats here that need re homing x 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/294456-re-rat-rehoming.html


----------



## labradrk

You can't keep a lone rat.....it is cruel.

Also, please don't support Pets at Home. They get their livestock from rodent farms.


----------



## lisa0307

labradrk said:


> Also, please don't support Pets at Home. They get their livestock from rodent farms.


OMG do they ...never knew that...


----------



## Alice Childress

Firstly, please please please do not get your rats from Pets at home. They get all of their rats from rodent farms where mums are used as breeding machines, living in horrendous conditions, either pregnant or nursing constantly without a break and the babies get no socialisation. I have taken on baby rescue rats that were from pets at home and even with intensive 'therapy' they never became the confident, incredibly friendly and affectionate rats that my boys from ethical breeders were. Well socalised baby rats are an absolute joy! They run and chase feathers or your hand, climb all over you and fall asleep on your lap, or inside your jumper. Rats from rodent farms and terrified little things that do not want anything to do with you.

There are a lot of fantastic breeders out there that will not only offer you life time advise and support but will have happy, healthy little babies for you.

Secondly, you should never get a lone rat. Rats are incredibly social animals and desperately need same age company. Two rats are really no more trouble than one would be and you'll have the comfort of knowing they are happy and have each other.

Rats should leave for their new homes 6 weeks or older. You can buy small animal plastic carriers for them (like for a cat but smaller) which is the best thing for them to go home in - tupper wear isn't a good idea   It's £15 well spent. I bought mine 4 years ago and it's still in good use and needed for when they go to the vets (which if you go to a good breeder, breeding for health, will be few and far between compared to rats from rodent farms). If you go to a breeder, all of their babies will be very affectionate!

If you need advise on how to find a good breeder, I am happy to recommend some to you


----------



## thedogsmother

Im glad you joined the forum and have decided to get pet rats, they make amazing pets.It might however be worth reading this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/59475-something-all-new-small-animal-owners-consider.html, it tells you a bit about why buying from pet shops can be a bad idea. Is it possible to cancel the order for your cage, as its far too small for rats Im afraid . In answer to your questions though 
1. you would be given a cardboard box, which most likely wouldnt survive your journey home, a rat wouldnt survive in tupperware unless it was altered and mesh added to it.

2. If you go to a good breeder they will most likely know the character of their rats and will be able to point you in the direction of the best rats for you. Most rats from pet shops are timid and need a lot of taming, sometimes that isnt possible.

3. I would think for your first rats babies would be nice, but really rats of any age make wonderful pets.


----------



## CattyRatty

lisa0307 said:


> Two rats here that need re homing x
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/294456-re-rat-rehoming.html


Those rats are about three hours from me, and I don't want to have two just yet.



Alice Childress said:


> Firstly, please please please do not get your rats from Pets at home. They get all of their rats from rodent farms where mums are used as breeding machines, living in horrendous conditions, either pregnant or nursing constantly without a break and the babies get no socialisation. I have taken on baby rescue rats that were from pets at home and even with intensive 'therapy' they never became the confident, incredibly friendly and affectionate rats that my boys from ethical breeders were. Well socalised baby rats are an absolute joy! They run and chase feathers or your hand, climb all over you and fall asleep on your lap, or inside your jumper. Rats from rodent farms and terrified little things that do not want anything to do with you.
> 
> There are a lot of fantastic breeders out there that will not only offer you life time advise and support but will have happy, healthy little babies for you.
> 
> Secondly, you should never get a lone rat. Rats are incredibly social animals and desperately need same age company. Two rats are really no more trouble than one would be and you'll have the comfort of knowing they are happy and have each other.
> 
> Rats should leave for their new homes 6 weeks or older. You can buy small animal plastic carriers for them (like for a cat but smaller) which is the best thing for them to go home in - tupper wear isn't a good idea   It's £15 well spent. I bought mine 4 years ago and it's still in good use and needed for when they go to the vets (which if you go to a good breeder, breeding for health, will be few and far between compared to rats from rodent farms). If you go to a breeder, all of their babies will be very affectionate!
> 
> If you need advise on how to find a good breeder, I am happy to recommend some to you


I looked into going through a breeder, but its all waiting lists and two-hour drives. I don't want a pair. My friends have kept single rats with no problems in the past (in fact, I can't think of anyone who kept a pair) and I have an excess of free time to devote to a pet due to ongoing health issues. If I had less time at home, I'd get a cage mate.


----------



## labradrk

CattyRatty said:


> Those rats are about three hours from me, and I don't want to have two just yet.
> 
> I looked into going through a breeder, but its all waiting lists and two-hour drives. I don't want a pair. My friends have kept single rats with no problems in the past (in fact, I can't think of anyone who kept a pair) and I have an excess of free time to devote to a pet due to ongoing health issues. If I had less time at home, I'd get a cage mate.


No offense but it isn't about what you want but what is best for the animals. Technically there is nothing stopping anyone keeping a single rat, rabbit, guinea pig, gerbil, etc., but is that in the best interests of the animal? of course not.


----------



## Lavenderb

CattyRatty said:


> Those rats are about three hours from me, and I don't want to have two just yet.
> 
> I looked into going through a breeder, but its all waiting lists and two-hour drives. I don't want a pair. My friends have kept single rats with no problems in the past (in fact, I can't think of anyone who kept a pair) and I have an excess of free time to devote to a pet due to ongoing health issues. If I had less time at home, I'd get a cage mate.


Keeping 2 is better for them as they can groom each other, something you can't do.
I've got a small group of 3 boys, all brothers. It's much more fascinating to watch them when you have more than one. I've only ever housed one male on his own when he was terrified of other rats and couldn't tolerate them near him.
It doesn't cost much more either.


----------



## Alice Childress

CattyRatty said:


> Those rats are about three hours from me, and I don't want to have two just yet.
> 
> I looked into going through a breeder, but its all waiting lists and two-hour drives. I don't want a pair. My friends have kept single rats with no problems in the past (in fact, I can't think of anyone who kept a pair) and I have an excess of free time to devote to a pet due to ongoing health issues. If I had less time at home, I'd get a cage mate.


If you want rats that are happy and affectionate go to a breeder. If you let me know where abouts you are located I bet I can suggest someone nearer than two hours away. Google 'rodent farms' - do you really want to support that?

I promise you, YOU will get more joy and fun out of two well breed, socialised rats than you will from rats from a pet shop. The difference is incredibly. Do you want baby rats that play with you, love you and fall asleep on you? Or do you want terrified rats that run away and try to bite you? (Just look at the link for the two rats needing to be rehomed - why is the son scared of them? Because they bit him. Why did they bite him? Because they were from a rodent farm and unsocialised so terrified). This is for your benefit as much as the rats to go to a good breeder that handles the babies every day for hours.

As for the single rat thing. People do keep them alone and always swear they are happy, but times have changed and it is now considered very cruel to keep a lone rat. Some pet shops won't even allow you to buy one (which considering they support rodent farms shows you just how unacceptable keeping a lone rat is!). It doesn't matter how much time you spend with them, it cannot make up for other rat company. Even if you spent 12 hours a day with him, he will be alone for 12 hours in a cage.

No ethical breeder would sell you one, and in fact I've seen many very unethical breeders refuse to sell only one - which really shows you how important it is for them to have company.

You are obviously clever enough and care enough to want to come onto a pet forum to find out information first, so please listen to what is being said here. I have met people that keep lone rats and say they are fine and happy and when I have met the rats, they are clearly depressed, however the person did not realise because they have never seen what a rat is like when he or she has company and is completely content and happy in life.

Attitudes and what is considered acceptable change over time as our knowledge and understanding increase. We now understand how important it is for rats to have company. Just because people do keep lone rats, or just because they use to a long time ago, does not mean they should.

Often people just do not know that rats need company and then if they find out later, feel defensive at the idea that somebody was saying their one rat was not happy.


----------



## Alice Childress

Watch this  It's not just us on the forum that believes this!


----------



## halfeatenapple

Your cage is not suitable. 

That is far too small for even one rat. 

Also, as others have said, it isn't about you. Your rat needs a friend. To do anything else would be cruel. Actually cruel. And selfish. Please reconsider or find a diff animal whose needs you can provide for.


----------



## lisa0307

Alice Childress said:


> Watch this  It's not just us on the forum that believes this!


Thanks for the link hun...never had rats myself but that's really interesting...true though, you never see wild rats on their own so why have domestic rats without a mate or two x


----------



## halfeatenapple

Honestly the thought of a poor rat in such a tiny cage. When you get them you will see how much space they need and that tiny a cage will be awful. You need to do a bit more research before you get them


----------



## Lavenderb

Have a look here > http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html at some of the cages we keep our rodents in.
There is a lot of choice if you can be flexible.
A small cage will get dirty quicker and smell. Rats are very active animals, they really enjoy space and you can hang hammocks and shelves and toys for them to climb.


----------



## Alice Childress

If you are determined that you don't want a pair, then how about considering a hamster instead? Some sorts of hamsters are happier alone (as a non hamster person I cannot remember the names of the type). They don't need such a big cage and are not as intelligent as rats (sorry little hamsters), so do not need the same level of interaction and entertainment that rats need to be happy. Rats need a lot of space, lots of toys, lots of interesting things to explore, lots of time out of their cage, and most importantly... Rats need other rats.


----------



## Alice Childress

Lavenderb said:


> Have a look here > http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html at some of the cages we keep our rodents in.
> There is a lot of choice if you can be flexible.
> A small cage will get dirty quicker and smell. Rats are very active animals, they really enjoy space and you can hang hammocks and shelves and toys for them to climb.


The pictures didn't work when I went to that link. However, here is another link to a similar page showing many different set ups...

Fancy Rats • View forum - Show your set up


----------



## halfeatenapple

My cage is a Ferplast Furet Plus. It is 78x48x70cms and honestly I see my two boys in it and wish I had a bigger cage. They are so active and intelligent and love having lots of space and loads to do. I only have a hut, a ground tunnel, a tunnel hammock, a pocket hammock, a shelf a rope, a chain of baby links, a hanging bird toy and two other hanging toys and I honestly think for how active and exploratory they are that they need a lot more in there than that. You could never fit that stuff though in a tiny cage. They also have a couple of toys on the floor. They love playing together, are not harder as two, and are still affectionate with me, but they need each other. That much is so clear to see and the thought of taking one away from the other honestly makes me want to cry because they wouldn't be as happy.

PS, my boys aren't even fully grown yet and I feel my cage could be bigger. You can not express how active they are!!


----------



## blade100

If you don't want to get a pair of rats then don't get any!
Rats are highly social animals that like living in groups.
No amount of time spent with your rat makes up for a companion.
You can't interact with your rat the way another rat can. They like to groom each other snuggle up and playfight.
Rats are very active during the night so while your asleep your rat will be bored and alone.
Rats need a cage no smaller than a freddy 2 rat cage which is 80cm x 50cm x 63cm.

Fancy Rats • Index page is a good place to get all your info on rats needs etc.

But if you won't get a pair then please don't a lone rat it is very cruel you have to think about what's best for your animal and you taking it away from its siblings to be housed alone in a tiny cage is very cruel.

Get a hamster if you want a single pet.


----------



## halfeatenapple

I so hate that excuse as well

"My friend has been cruel before, so have others I know so it's fine for me to be too"


:mad2:


----------



## peter0

1. Your cage is far to small, i have mice with bigger cages, i'd cancel your order and get a better cage.

2. Rats are sociable and should be kept in atleast a duo but 3 is seen as better as if one passes away the other has company.

3. Just because your friend keeps lone rate doesn't make it right. If your friend had a cat and kept it in a small cage all day would you do that because she did? No it's cruel and as you like cats you wouldn't do it to them.

4. If you wants rats with personality and who are tame then a breeder is your best option or even a rescue who have tame ratties in. Pets at Home rats are bred badly with lots of health problems and no human intrraction so they are normally scared and won't like humans.

5. If giants took over the world and kept us little humans as pets would you be happy to live alone because your 'owner' only wants one. No you are a sociable species who likes conpany of your own kind - rats are no different, they sleep, clean and cuddle eachother and even grieve when a cage mate passes on.

You have been given some wonderful information from proper rat owners who care for them very well, i don't keep rats but thanks to people on here i'd know how to care for them and trust their information 100%.


----------



## Laura123

I actually thought this must be a wind up. If you have done any research into rats at all you would know that rats should never be alone, especially as babies. I would also recomend that for your first rats you go to a reputable breeder. Not only will your rats be more sociable but they will be healthier. You may have to wait a bit longer but you can use this time wisely to get prepared. You can start to make hammocks and ccollect interesting items for the cage and free range. It also allows lots of time for research. Please do not rush in to this


----------



## blade100

I think sometimes people like this think oh it's just a rat. Ill house it in a small cage on shavings with poor quality rat mix a water bottle and that's it! 
But there is so so so much more to owning and caring for rats.

I see so many ads on preloved for lone rats in tiny cages it makes me so upset.


----------



## simplysardonic

a) That cage footprint is way too small

b) Pets At Home source their animals from rodent farms, which are the small animal equivalent to battery chickens

c) If you aren't prepared to get _at least_ a same sex pair of rats then you are not the sort of owner who should keep rats.


----------



## jaderosehere

As tempting as it is to buy from [email protected], they're just so cute!  don't do it, I got my first two rats from my dad's boss, his daughter had bought 4 rats from [email protected] and one was pregnant. 
My rats lived fairly short lives and it was heart breaking when they went. They had been fairly skittish too, though I doubt it was down to bad breeding and instead poor socialization. Something you get with [email protected] too. 
look on preloved, see if there are a couple in your area that need rehoming? you may even get a good cage included 
I won't go on and tell you about how you should get two as I'm sure you can tell you need to by now 
I hope you make the right decisions


----------



## Wobbles

...............


----------



## zany_toon

Wobbles, this isn't meant to sound mean in any way(just incase it comes across that way), but you are the exact type of person who needed to reply to this thread. You've already been there and learned the hard way how your ratties were affected by not listening to people with experience and as hard as it was you did the right thing each time. Good on you for admitting it and letting another person who is thinking of the same thing know how much it hurt you and those ratties so that they don't get in the same situation.


----------



## halfeatenapple

Well done wobbles, not easy to admit your mistakes.

Also if you do go for it check, double and triple check where you are getting them from. I thought I was getting mine from a good place. Nope. Wish I had checked more closely.


----------



## Wobbles

..............


----------



## spoiled_rat

A few links on where petshops source their rats from:

Rodent Farm
Why not use Pet Shops?


----------



## butter_cup

I don't know much about rats having never kept them myself, but even I know that a cage that size is much to small! I'm adopting a hammy girl at the weekend from the local rescue, and her cage is about 80x50x50cm.

All my pets are in pairs too- there is nothing better than watching an animal interact, play and cuddle up with another of it's species. Plus it means they always have company


----------



## Alice Childress

So I'm guessing that's another lone rat kept in a tiny cage because the owner doesn't want to listen to repeated advise that happens to go against what they WANT  

People's selfishness amazes me. That poor rat


----------

